
HiFive Unleashed Expansion Board Makes It Easy to Build a RISC-V PC - rbanffy
https://blog.hackster.io/hifive-unleashed-expansion-board-makes-it-easy-to-build-a-risc-v-pc-c060786bce9d
======
analognoise
"Microsemi is currently crowdfunding the HiFive Unleashed Expansion Board on
Crowd Supply for $1,999 for just the board and $2,998 for a bundle package
that features both the Unleashed and Expansion together with delivery (free
for the US, $40 and up worldwide) beginning on May 30th."

For $895 you can get a Xilinx Zynq UltraScale+ MPSoC ZCU104 Evaluation Kit,
which will stomp all over this board's face.

The kit comes with the Microsemi GOLD software...for a year. The Xilinx kit
comes with a license that is simply locked to the device (iirc).

What a terrible joke; it would be much more reasonable to buy a more capable
FPGA development system and throw a RISC-V into that (a KCU116 is ~3K and is
light years ahead of anything from Microsemi).

